# Reprise impossible d'emerge après coupure courant ! [Réglé]

## CaptainBlood

Bonjour,

J'étais en chemin avec un

```
emerge vuze
```

,lorsque le courant a été coupé  :Crying or Very sad: .Je relance la machine, 

```
emerge --resume vuze
```

me donne

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/json-simple-20080420  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.15-r2  USE="-doc -javamail -jms -jmx -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bcprov-1.38  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-cli-1.2  USE="-doc -source -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.6  USE="alsa python -custom-optimization -dbus -debug -gnome -java -sqlite -startup-notification" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/swt-3.5.1  USE="cairo xulrunner -gnome -opengl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/vuze-4.2.0.8  USE="-source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/vuze-coreplugins-4.2.0.8-r1  0 kB

Total: 10 packages (10 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

*** Resuming merge...

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 10) dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4

 * apache-ant-1.7.1-src.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * ant-1.7.1-gentoo.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Using: icedtea6-bin

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking apache-ant-1.7.1-src.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/work

>>> Unpacking ant-1.7.1-gentoo.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/work/apache-ant-1.7.1 ...

removed `lib/xercesImpl.jar'

removed `lib/xml-apis.jar'

 * Applying 1.7.1-pkg-info.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.7.1-jdk4-javadoc.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

Rewriting attributes

Rewriting build.xml

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/work/apache-ant-1.7.1 ...

Rewriting attributes

Rewriting ./build.xml

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/work/apache-ant-1.7.1 ...

... Bootstrapping Ant Distribution

... Compiling Ant Classes

./bootstrap.sh: line 137: 14167 Illegal instruction     "${JAVAC}" $BOOTJAVAC_OPTS -d ${CLASSDIR} ${TOOLS}/bzip2/*.java ${TOOLS}/tar/*.java ${TOOLS}/zip/*.java ${TOOLS}/ant/util/regexp/RegexpMatcher.java ${TOOLS}/ant/util/regexp/RegexpMatcherFactory.java ${TOOLS}/ant/types/*.java ${TOOLS}/ant/types/resources/*.java ${TOOLS}/ant/*.java ${TOOLS}/ant/taskdefs/*.java ${TOOLS}/ant/taskdefs/compilers/*.java ${TOOLS}/ant/taskdefs/condition/*.java

... Failed compiling Ant classes !

Bootstrap FAILED

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4282:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       CLASSPATH="$(java-config -t)" ./build.sh ${bsyscp} jars-core internal_dist $(use_doc javadocs) || die "build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/temp/environment'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=icedtea6-bin  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/icedtea6-bin-1.6.2"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4282:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       CLASSPATH="$(java-config -t)" ./build.sh ${bsyscp} jars-core internal_dist $(use_doc javadocs) || die "build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r4/temp/environment'.
```

Je ne sais pas faire reprendre la compilation de vuze.

Quel conseil pour diagnostiquer et réparer cette panne ?

N.B. Je n'était pas en face de la machine lors de la coupure, je suis donc incapable de garantir le status  de la compilation à cet instant ( en cours ?, déjà interrompue ?).

Ptêt que je suis simplement en face d'un problème de ant-core sans conjoncture avec la coupure de courant.

Merci de votre attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Fri Mar 05, 2010 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

Le problème est en fait lié au java-jdk déployé par le portage vuze en cas de défaut de java-sdk au démarrage de l'install.

La coupure de courant n'y était pour rien.

Soluce à https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302997

Merci de votre attention.

A+

----------

